# Wolves painted as human like? WTF?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*World's most famous wolf shot by hunters*

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23326483&ni...ost-famous-wolf-shot-by-hunters&s_cid=queue-3

Interesting story. Its definitely one-sided but interesting nonetheless....


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

This type of journalism makes me sick!

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23326483&nid=10 ... featured-4


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I think it is a worthy discussion. Are wolves like people? or the other way around? Let me see - 
Things that as hunters, we hate about wolves:
-They are very aggressive
-They run in packs
-They are territorial
-They are effective at killing deer, elk, bison, and other big game animals.
-They hunt in groups to get more success
-They "usually" eat their kills
-They seem to kill for recreation
-They like the taste of elk and deer
-They tend to produce new generations of hunters
Hmmmmmm. Remind me how they are not like human hunters?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The reality with things like this is that humans tend to look at these animals as pets and not wild animals. The reaction to this wolf's death is similar to how many of us react when a beloved pet dies...the biologists who track and research the movements and actions of these wolves (as well as some of the weirdos who watch these animals regularly) tend to develop strong emotional ties to the animals they are observing much like you and I develop for our dogs.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Kind of like many guys felt after the Fritos buck was killed. Or the Jeremy Ranch bull moose. Or deer on Antelope Island. or or or or 1-I. It happens.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Kind of like many guys felt after the Fritos buck was killed. Or the Jeremy Ranch bull moose. Or deer on Antelope Island. or or or or 1-I. It happens.


1-I!!! You had to bring him up didn't you! :evil:

I think it is funny that if your read in the comments section a lot of individuals encourage hunting the animals with knives or spears... Would we allow such savagery on elk, deer or moose? Nope! but we would on non-game species like feral pigs... could we clasify the wolf as a non-game species?

The article is really biased disclosing some of the inentionally things that hunters do to spite the wolf advocates. As a hunter I try not to offend the anti-hunters, but sometimes there needs to be a little bit of common sense intertwined with the fact that the wolf was harvested legally and under ethical circumstances. Teh individual who harvested the wolf is now going to get a lot o unsolicited death threats and hate mail for something that is perfectly ok.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

At what point in this article were they painted as human like? Did I just miss it?



GaryFish said:


> Kind of like many guys felt after the Fritos buck was killed. Or the Jeremy Ranch bull moose. Or deer on Antelope Island. or or or or 1-I. It happens.


You couldn't have said it better Gary "KIND OF". I think the difference is that no one has gone berzerk and filed law suits because these deer were shot. The fritos buck was a clear poaching case. I don't know the case of the Jeremy ranch bull but 1-I was probably shot legally or died of old age.

Based on the tracking collar info this wolf was caught slipp'n and someone put a cap in her @$$. Legally!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Most Indian tribes in the Great Lakes region treat the wolf as their brother. As a matter of fact, wolf hunting is not allowed on most Indian reservations in Wisconsin or Minnesota.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember one summer working a ranch in Idaho when I was about 16. The ranch bordered BLM lands and the fields were frequented with deer and pronghorns, with occasional visits from elk and bighorns. That summer, two doe lopers had taken up residence in our field, along with their sets of fawns. They'd be there every day eating. They got quite used to us. As the summer wore on, the curiosity of the fawns had them coming up to us for a scruff behind the ears. We'd tap them on the rear with the sprinkler pipes, as they'd get in the way while we did our chores. We even named them, and they'd respond when called. Cute little suckers I tell you. Come September, one night we got to our field to do our chores and a guy was dragging one of the doe to his truck. He'd plugged it with his bow and thought he was quite the hunter for taking a loper with his bow. The other doe and the four fawns were still standing out in the field about 50 yards away with a WTH look on their face. Dude had shot a tame loper. We were pretty ticked about it to. To him, it was a big game animal. To us, it was a pet. 

So while I'm in favor of wolf hunts, I get why people are a bit ticked that this wolf got popped. Legal? Sure, as far as we know. Was the hunter within the law? Yup. Did he have any idea this was a "famous" wolf? Probably not. Just as the hunter that popped our loper had no idea. So legal or not, it still sucks to see an animal you have watched and feel like you have a connection, to get whacked. But that is my problem - not the problem of the hunter that legally harvested the animal.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I get your point Gary. It's happened to me as well. It does suck but we deal with it and life goes on. These pro wolf folks however, generally do/can not see it as we do. For them there is no deal with it and life goes on.

In the article one group's spokes person claims that hunters have specifically targeted collared wolves "OUT OF SPITE" for the wolf restoration. These people claim to be conservationists and wildlife experts and know it all. Statements like that show a remarkable amount of either *ignorance*; because they really have no idea how difficult it is to hunt down a wolf (Let alone select the collard ones only). Or *ability to prey on ignorance* because they paint the hunter as a cruel killer to the non hunting audience who are generally ignorant in these matters. Either way they are wrong in what they do.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 to you MadHunter. Well put.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Well, I think it is a worthy discussion. Are wolves like people? or the other way around? Let me see -
> Things that as hunters, we hate about wolves:
> -They are very aggressive
> -They run in packs
> ...


And when removed from the safety of the pack and rolled, they readily submit 

I have interacted one on one with wild born wolves. They are cute, and cuddly, and warm and fuzzy. They could also kill you pretty quick. Untill you have the experience of a wolf over your shoulder, attempting to get you to submit, which I did -)O(- , its kind of hard to fathom. Once you turn the corner, and become part of the "pack" though, its pretty easy to see how they became mans best friend.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nambaster said:


> The article is really biased disclosing some of the inentionally things that hunters do to spite the wolf advocates


And most self proclaimed wolf advocates are really bias and everything they do is to spite hunters... like using sportsmans money that was designated as conservation funds against hunters in frivolous lawsuits to prevent hunters from legally pursuing non-endangered and even non-native species that have been deemed scientifically viable and huntable. Ree-dick-a-lous!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think shooting a wolf with a collar would be like shooting 500 ducks with bands. Lol


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

MadHunter said:


> At what point in this article were they painted as human like? Did I just miss it?
> 
> My point is that after reading the article I saw it as completely bias. The other side tries to portray animals in an almost human like sense. The Animal Planet theme/logo says it all. "Surprisingly Human" Disney and Hollywood portray animals to have feelings, emotions, and can think cognitively for them selves. Deeper thought that just fight or flight, eat, drink, rest.
> The title of this wolf was "Worlds most famous wolf shot by hunters" Really, the WORLDS most famous wolf? Makes it sound like hunters killed a pop star or Honey Boo Boo.
> My take is not anti wolf, I think a few REGULATED wolves around would be great. But I'm tired of the portrait being painted by the antis. Nature is cruel and humans are a necessary part of that equation.


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

If I remember right, from the article/news video I watched yesterday. My favorite part was the man saying something like, having this famous wolf gone now will only drop the the number of tourists that go to Yellowstone.... really??? Because one wolf was shot, now the park is going to see a drop in visitors... I dont think so. I hadnt even heard of that wolf untill yesterday. If anything people wont go to the park because there are no elk to see; the last two years I've gone up I haven seen so few elk and that is sad to me. I am not against wolf hunting or any other type of predator hunting (bears/cougars) but how come when a big beautiful grizzly gets shot you dont hear about that in the news... why is the wolf on a pedestal? It's sad to see some wolf hunts closed because of this "famous" wolf being shot. The hunt is not closed because a drop in wolf numbers, its because some anti's raised their voice and cried annoyingly (if thats a word) enough that they got their way.


----------

